# Creating multiple "books" with router



## 2funny4words (Jun 7, 2009)

What I would like to do is to create a set or multiple sets of wooden books out of something like a 2x6. I would like some suggestions on where to start with this project. I will probably just use the router to create the spine and the front and back covers. I will probably either burn or carve the titles (probably carve) onto the spine and the front. If anyone has a suggestion or a link to someone that has done something like this in the past, I would really appreciate it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi no name

You may want to check out the link,Bob R. made a neat one,you can get the e-plans on line..

" 907 - Data Cube and Clock Book: 

"Bob Rosendahl makes a perfect wooden book that opens to display a picture in the cover and a clock in the "Book Clock". Rick reveals the secret to making perfect circles for the dials in "The Data Cube" and shows you how to mount the cube on a swivel. Have the time and information at your fingertips with "The Data Cube" and "The Clock Book" today on the Router Workshop."

Order E-Plan

Router Workshop: Series 900




2funny4words said:


> What I would like to do is to create a set or multiple sets of wooden books out of something like a 2x6. I would like some suggestions on where to start with this project. I will probably just use the router to create the spine and the front and back covers. I will probably either burn or carve the titles (probably carve) onto the spine and the front. If anyone has a suggestion or a link to someone that has done something like this in the past, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2funny4words (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks bobj3,
That looks like it might work. I will order and see if that does what I need. If anyone else has more ideas that might work, I would be interested also.


----------

